# water change



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

would it be ok to change 3 gallons of water a day every day 6 times a week? thats 18 gallons and ny tank is 20 gallons i want to change all the water in my tank but not in one shot..is this a good way to do it?


----------



## smtNL (Feb 12, 2004)

what is the reason you want to change all the water...???????


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

Yeah!! Y change all of it??


----------



## rufus (Jan 6, 2004)

unless you have to change all of the water out, i wouldnt do it. why do you want to do this?


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

well i would like to do it so my p could have fresher water rather than liveing in the same water for a week at a time...so at 3 gallons a day he would allways have fresh water

(what do you think of this idea?)


----------



## nigaphan (Oct 28, 2003)

fury said:


> well i would like to do it so my p could have fresher water rather than liveing in the same water for a week at a time...so at 3 gallons a day he would allways have fresh water
> 
> (what do you think of this idea?)










i dont think that would be a good idea......one thing would be the stress to you fish


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

just do it once a week seems like 20% is ideal


----------



## velli004 (Feb 4, 2004)

no i woudent do it u should change 1 to 3 gallon of u water a week and half of ur














water every months


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

ok thanks


----------



## piranha_sarge (Feb 23, 2004)

you would be doing more harm than good by doing that. i have a 20 gallon and i do 5 gallon (25%) water change a week. thats about as much as i would do if i were you


----------

